# Prancing Pony



## jemstar555 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi,

would anybody have floor plans for the Prancing Pony by any chance?

I'm looking at building a model of it and have looked everywhere for plans but with no luck.

Many thanks.


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 17, 2020)

Karen Wynn Fonstad (unfortunately +2005 at age 59) has, in her originally 1981 "Atlas of Middle-earth" (I have a 1992 paperback reprint), two views, including a classical "floorplan", of the Prancing Pony. Certainly not JRRT "canon", but I doubt you could find anything better.


----------



## jemstar555 (Apr 17, 2020)

Brilliant!!
Thank you!!

I have the book and never thought to look.


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 18, 2020)

jemstar555 said:


> I have the book and never thought to look.


Both views, as well as the probably best views to be found of Bree itself, and of Breeland including Archet, Combe and Staddle, are on page 125 of my paperback reprint.


----------

